# Abutre fotografado em Azeitão



## Geiras (17 Dez 2013 às 21:30)

Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/groups/93194614388/permalink/10151894194519389/


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Dez 2013 às 23:35)

Foi um também fotografado em junto à ponte do Vascão (fronteira do Algarve com o Alentejo) na sexta feita passada por um amigo meu, meto print pois é um vídeo e esta privado no Facebook


----------



## PauloSR (18 Dez 2013 às 00:45)

Parecem Grifos... Vi o seu imponente voo sobre uma ponte, no percurso entre Barca d'Alva e La Fregeneda, na Ruta de los tuneles


----------



## supercell (18 Dez 2013 às 10:14)

São Grifos:

http://avesdeportugal.info/gypful.html

Fora da época de reprodução eles dispersam-se e podem aparecer noutras áreas onde não são tão frequentes.


----------

